# Suggest Camera - Sony H90 / Cannon SX160 IS / Nikon SL810 / Sony DCS100



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 11, 2012)

Planing to buy digital camera.
Budget: 12K to 13K
Shortlisted:
Sony H90
Cannon SX160 IS
Nikon SL810
Sony DCS100

Pls suggest which is the best.

Rgds,
AH


----------



## nac (Nov 11, 2012)

^ sx160


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Nov 12, 2012)

purchased Canon HX PowerShot 240

Rs 15300/- Mumbai


----------



## nac (Nov 12, 2012)

^ Congrats and happy clicking...


----------

